# Nutzerdaten nach Einbruch in Gawker-Server veröffentlicht



## Newsfeed (13 Dezember 2010)

Die Kontodaten der Nutzer von Gizmodo, Gawker, Deadspin, Kotaku, Jezebel, IO9, Jalopnik und Lifehacker wurden in BitTorrent veröffentlicht. Der Einbruch erfolgte aus Rache.

Weiterlesen...


----------

